# Chicago, IL - JD 625i UTV and V plow



## darkavenue73 (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice strong enclosed UTV with dump bed. New 540 CCA LTV Odyssey battery. Good tires. Cab heater. Windshield Wiper. Front roof work LEDs. Fold out windshield. Differential Lock. 4x4 select switch. Ready to work.
Great machine. Selling to help purchase upgrade.

$12,000

Will consider trades (or partial trades) for sidewalk machine with rotary broom for snow


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Interest in separating plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Interest in separating plow?


Right or left wing?


----------



## darkavenue73 (Jan 30, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Interest in separating plow?


It like to keep them together


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right or left wing?


Yes...



darkavenue73 said:


> It like to keep them together


I would too... they are not as effective apart as they are together Thumbs Up


----------

